# WARNING! Contents May Be Offensive to Others



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Well...this is the first humidor (75 - 100 cigar) that I filled since taking up smoking again last November. The lower portion of the humidor is stacked 3 - 4 sticks deep. For those who find these pictures offensive ound: ...don't worry, my second identical humidor arrives today for my traditional smokes. I'll post those pics later. :smoke:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dont worry about it. I started with Acid's when i was new to cigar smoking. Actually it looks like a nice selection. Since i dont have any anymore i almost want to go buy one and see what i really liked about them when i first started smoking.


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

No worries here. I really like ACIDS. But then I smoked a PAM 1964 Exclusivo last night from my traditional smokes. Being out of work, it's too expensive for me to be buying 2 or 3 sticks all the time at my local B&M's. (Though that's where I get my rarer cigars) So I save by buying in quantity, and needed a place to store them. Can't wait to get the new humidor seasoned and filled with my remaining sticks.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, smoke what you like! I started off smoking Acid's as well. Once in awhile I'll have one, but I can't smoke the whole thing anymore. My girlfriend really likes the Blondies. They are excellent for a quick little smoke. 

I actually bought an Acid Kuba Kuba before reading this post. Maybe its a sign I should go smoke it.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Looks like your getting ready for Armageddon! Just messin nice stash!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great looking stash and always smoke what you like.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Forgive him father for he does not know...

Just kidding, very nice set up and stash. My buddy loves Acid cigars and why should I judge, it's all good. 

On your traditional Humi, are you just starting to know what you like, or do you have preferences already? 

Again, nice set up.
Vinnie


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> On your traditional Humi, are you just starting to know what you like, or do you have preferences already?


Here's the initial stash going into the next humidor...

*On hand*
A. Fuente Anejo #48
AVO XO's
Ashton Heritage
Don Pepin My Father
Henry Clay (not sure exact lineage) aged 8 years
CAO Cx2 (samples)
Arganese Presidente Robusto (sample)
Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill (gift)
Casa Magna Corona

*All received by end of week*
Avo #2 (5 pack)
Avo Piramides (single)
Ashton Aged Maduro #10 (5 pack)
Ashton VSG Spell Bound (single)
A F Hemingway Signature (5 pack)
Oliva Serie V Ligero Special V Figurado (6 pack)
Padron Aniversario Exclusivo's (Two 5 packs)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have had a few....dont worry about it...dont like the blue label but the yellow isnt bad


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

OOP's...I forgot about the ones I couldn't fit.


----------



## pdubbz41 (Feb 10, 2009)

ACIDS the cigar that started it all for me, havent had one in a while might try one tonight.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

You like what you like....

At least it's not full of grape, peach, and strawberry White Owls.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

klipsch said:


> Here's the initial stash going into the next humidor...
> 
> *On hand*
> A. Fuente Anejo #48
> ...


 Very nice, very nice indeed!
Vinnie


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome collection 

Give the Natural a shot the dirt torpedo is great.


----------



## kitterman12003 (Feb 12, 2009)

i love the acids too! i love a lot of cigars though. i lean toward cigars with green factor! something you have to smoke with chivas 18.


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

ProBe said:


> Awesome collection
> 
> Give the Natural a shot the dirt torpedo is great.


I just responded to you elsewhere... :high5:


----------



## cyberdiver (Dec 25, 2008)

I just threw up in my mouth!


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

2nd humidor showed up today and is being seasoned. I had absolutely no intention of letting my cigar smoking get this far...especially not in 3 months time. I think I spent close to $300 just on sticks yesterday ound:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

klipsch said:


> 2nd humidor showed up today and is being seasoned. I had absolutely no intention of letting my cigar smoking get this far...especially not in 3 months time. I think I spent close to $300 just on sticks yesterday


Welcome to the slope! I have spent probably $300 just this year so far...being introduced to the devil site. But they will all get smoked sooner or later.


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> Welcome to the slope! I have spent probably $300 just this year so far...being introduced to the devil site. But they will all get smoked sooner or later.


I won't even openly admit how much I've spent since I took up smoking again last November. *YES...it's that much. * After yesterdays orders show up this week, I'll be taking a long break from purchasing anymore sticks. That is of course, unless I find something that I think I absolutely must have...

ound:


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Never had an acid, but I do have a question, So your not suppose to keep acids with non flavored cigars correct! Can you keep different flavors together with out a coffee tasting like a chocolate?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I started with J&R bundles


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

klipsch said:


> 2nd humidor showed up today and is being seasoned. I had absolutely no intention of letting my cigar smoking get this far...especially not in 3 months time. I think I spent close to $300 just on sticks yesterday ound:


I remeber my first years, I thought I'm gonna emty my bank accounts :lol: but even these day after 15 years, if I find my humi is half full, I find my self hard to control :crutch: I did same thing last week only 240$ on sticks :frown: man it's addictive. :drinking:


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

Haven't tried the Acids yet..are they flavored?


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

mmpjim said:


> Haven't tried the Acids yet..are they flavored?


The term Drew Estates uses is* infused*, but you could say flavored. Not like a CAO Flavour...which I thought were disgusting enough that the two varieties that I tried got tossed after smoking only 1/3 of the cigar. If you ever want to try an ACID, I'd suggest a KUBA KUBA...which is my go to ACID on any given day, and their most popular cigar.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

A lot of acids (almost all of them that I've tried) have the heads dipped in some kind of sweetner. If you don't like that, you might not want to try an Acid. 

On the other hand, they are an interesting flavor departure from regular cigars. I have several (ok, maybe 20 or so) Acids on hand, (and another 20 or so Natural by Drew Estate, which are somewhere between Acids and traditional cigars). I like to light up an Acid when the scent of a traditional cigar might not be welcomed. Acid's don't usually smell like you would expect a cigar to smell, and you get a lot of "what the hell is that" questions.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> Hey, smoke ....
> 
> I actually bought an Acid Kuba Kuba before reading this post. Maybe its a sign I should go smoke it.


Definately smoke it Baddddmonkey and let us know if you enjoyed it will ya? :grouphug:


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

I do like a little sweet in my cigar..or anything for that matter..gonna hit the b&m today and try me one


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Taste is taste- but I prefer Aqua Velva as an aftershave.:biggrin1:


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

So when you threatened to send me ACIDS in the lotto... you weren't kidding 

Smoke what you like bro and it's always wise to stock against the lean times. I've been affectionately thinking of my cooler as the treasure chest post layoff.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i've had one acid in my days, can't bring myself to buy another when there are so many no infused i can spend my few dollars on. maybe i need to give them another try!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Lovely collection,

I need to get another humidor to get my ACIDS out of their tupperdor. I am trending towards the darker wrappers now (Ming, EOL, and Kuba deluxe), but the wafe is still my favorite "walking the dog" smoke. 

I refer to ACIDs as a gateway drug. If it wasn't for them I probably wouldn't have discovered the joys of smoking handmade cigars.


----------



## tomc3084 (Nov 26, 2009)

smoke what you like, like what you smoke, right? fantastic setup, i liked acid too when i first started, but that obviously went away. the sweetened tips nowadays make we throwup a little in my mouth, seriously, no joking. but yeh man, nice collection, nice setup, and only 3 months wow, i can't wait to see where you're at in a year or two, it's a steap slope, but a fun one


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice clean setup! I'm not gonna rag on you for all the ACID's. I have tried one, wasn't my cup of tea. But I have a friend that loves 'em! Im a big fan of your personal preference is that of your own!


----------

